# Gastric Bezoar, Hiatal Hernia, Acid Reflux Disease



## 17199 (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone here ever been told they have a Bezoar? I have just been thru a Cat Scan, Colonoscopy, Xrays, Vaginal Ultrasound, Small Bowel Xrays and Endoscopy - I have had IBS C for 30 years and about 6 months ago my Zelnorm & Miralax just stopped working. I have not been able to have a BM alone (with drinking magnesium citrate or using Dulcolax, enemas, suppositories in 6 months). My stomach hurts so bad that at times I can not stand to sit or walk and I must lay down - attacks now occur daily. I have gas so bad I feel I might explode. Dr had me try Amitiza but it makes me too nauseated. He recently doubled my Zelnorm (which now has been removed from market, but this wasn't helping anyway anymore). Yesterday after endoscopy he told my husband & gave him papers that I had bezoar, hiatel hernia & acid reflux. I have never heard of the hiatal hernia or bezoar. The bezoar must be from all the prescriptions I have been on or foods as I do not chew my hair,but this is very weird to here. can't wait to talk to him myself. Does this cause the IBS C to worsen and gas to become unbearable?


----------

